# DIY #fishing Tips and Tricks and #Secrets rigs for beginner #anglers to old dogs.



## willcfish (Jun 11, 2012)

Hi,
I do video on fishing of many types. Tips and tricks for beginners on up.
Please allow me to post periodically. I will post in appropriate categories. If my you tube videos are not what your forum is about just let me know.
Sincerely,
WillCFish, Clayton Will
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL7108DEE326F6950D&feature=view_all


----------



## Trucker (Sep 25, 2008)

*you tube*

I enjoyed those videos and learned something. Thanks, hope to see more in the future.:thumbup:


----------



## willcfish (Jun 11, 2012)

Thank You, 
I retired so should be able to do a few more videos. 
Clayton:whistling:


----------



## willcfish (Jun 11, 2012)

*Feedback wanted by WillCFish.*

Anyone get a chance to try some of the tips?:notworthy:


----------



## DavidSebastian8100 (Oct 18, 2012)

I see all those videos.Interesting!!!
Sure will be referenced long into the future...


----------

